# Comfort Guard Sound board



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

anyone ever hung the Comfort guard sound board that comes in two 5/16 sheets of board together?
It has been the first for us this week, We have been routering all the cuts because of not being able to back cut the board. probably a simpler way of cutting, but we didn't use it,lol.

Bill


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

proficient Mudder said:


> anyone ever hung the Comfort guard sound board that comes in two 5/16 sheets of board together?
> It has been the first for us this week, We have been routering all the cuts because of not being able to back cut the board. probably a simpler way of cutting, but we didn't use it,lol.
> 
> Bill



Try the Dremel Multi- Max. Cuts fast & clean.

They're 100.00 bucks at Lowes. You will have to buy the blade for drywall/wood separate for about 10.00.

Not a big dust storm either.:thumbsup:

I picked one up to cut board back to the center of stud/joist on repair work. Works great.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> Try the Dremel Multi- Max. Cuts fast & clean.
> 
> They're 100.00 bucks at Lowes. You will have to buy the blade for drywall/wood separate for about 10.00.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will try one out.

Bill


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I just googled the product, and the installation instructions said "score deeply, snap, and hang"

Is there something on the back that prohibits you from backcutting?


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I just googled the product, and the installation instructions said "score deeply, snap, and hang"
> 
> Is there something on the back that prohibits you from backcutting?


Scoring deeply, snap and hang is what i seen there too,lol. 
but what the problem was is that this is a 2 board combination with air in between the boards to give the superior sound block. So you actually have to cut through the top layer and actually than score the back layer before you can snap or backcut. It was a very aggravating design but the job is done and they got the sound block they wanted.

Bill


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

proficient Mudder said:


> Scoring deeply, snap and hang is what i seen there too,lol.
> but what the problem was is that this is a 2 board combination with air in between the boards to give the superior sound block. So you actually have to cut through the top layer and actually than score the back layer before you can snap or backcut. It was a very aggravating design but the job is done and they got the sound block they wanted.
> 
> Bill


Ha! So they don't mean "score deeply", they mean "score very deeply all the way through both layers"!

I was looking at that 5 layer stuff at the local drywall supply here the other day....beastly looking stuff and I think they said it weighs in at 300+ lbs....for an 8 footer. That's as bad as lead board!


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Ha! So they don't mean "score deeply", they mean "score very deeply all the way through both layers"!
> 
> I was looking at that 5 layer stuff at the local drywall supply here the other day....beastly looking stuff and I think they said it weighs in at 300+ lbs....for an 8 footer. That's as bad as lead board!


 

Yeah, that lead board is fun too. 
getting ready to start a job for some high officials and the whole place has to be bullet proof, so we have to cut and install a heavy guage wire mesh similar to kevlar underneath the drywall. just another fun day on the job.

Bill


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

proficient Mudder said:


> Yeah, that lead board is fun too.
> getting ready to start a job for some high officials and the whole place has to be bullet proof, so we have to cut and install a heavy guage wire mesh similar to kevlar underneath the drywall. just another fun day on the job.
> 
> Bill


Some guys have ALL the luck!

I'm supposed to go into a job tomorrow that I finished for smooth and the homeowner has changed his mind....he now wants me to texture trees on the wall. This is after I had already finished it for smooth once before and he decided he wanted a 6ftx3ft window installed. Oh...and he let the trim carpenters come in and do all the finish work before paint...and before the hardwood floor was installed. Oops!


----------



## joncro55 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Wire Mesh*

What gauge is the wire mesh? Is it like a 1 x 1 wire mesh with a heavy wire diameter? That is some serious stuff.

The reason why I know if I used 1 small piece a few years ago as a ramp for my tractor and it wouldn't even budge or bend under a great amount of weight.

http://www.bwire.com/

I believe I bought my stuff there, where are you getting this heavy duty mesh?


----------



## Percy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for that. I'll try it.


----------

